# Heart of Hobby Talk Charity Auction



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

*Just a note to let everyone know the HOHT / IRACE charity auction to benefit the American Cancer Society is taking place in October.







This annual event takes place on the Slot boards here at Hobby Talk .It is known as the Heart of Hobby Talk Charity Auction .Hey this means you too! come check it out.







*


*Check out the HOHT roadsters!

These 8 beautiful pieces need good homes! 








They are bright, sleek, smooth and quick, so place a bid!

See for yourself how cool these cars are!*

*Every single penny that they bring in will be donated!
Please support this worthy cause and get a great slot car while you are at it, hey!
Dig deep, guys! We will all thank you!
*

Here is the link to the HT page 
*http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2124882#post2124882*

Link right to the auctions
*http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2124882#post2124882 

_*If you want to donate.. Please send a photo of the item .They will add it to the web page currently being donated by Fire coded Web design in Toronto ( Thanks JP!) The auction is not limited to slots this round, Die cast, tools, trains. RC are all welcome to join us to raise Cancer awareness.







*_


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah guys, time to have a look and see if you find something interesting. This is something that Coach thought up last year and is for a cause that has affected my family personally and I am sure many others here. We raised $1000.00 last year and this year is already over that amount. Any companies out there are encouraged to make a donation.


----------

